
The Definitive Guide To HTML5: 14 Predictions For 2012 - jemeshsu
http://techcrunch.com/2011/12/21/guide-to-html5-14-predictions-2012/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29
======
kfarzaneh
Nice round up piece!

